# Montez Creek Reservoir



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone have reports of Montez Creek in the Basin? All I can find out is that it has bass.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Stocking report shows rainbow were planted in '08.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I would't waste any time fishing Montes Creek res. There are far better places to fish that aren't to far, Cottonwood, Bullock and Brough for starters.

I used to ditch school and fish cottonwood,  wow that was a long time ago.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

We used to fish lower Montez Creek (when it was still private) during school. That's where I caught my biggest bass and bluegill ever. It used to be so fun. 

I've been skunked at Bullock, Cottonwood, and Brough. What do you use, and when can you catch things there? Never caught a catfish yet, either.


----------

